

Nuclear Bomb Explodes Underwater - headShrinker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Y53vDnNPiA4#!

======
godbolev
I found this blog post on underwater nuclear weapon test effects:

[http://glasstone.blogspot.com.au/2008/11/effects-of-
atomic-w...](http://glasstone.blogspot.com.au/2008/11/effects-of-atomic-
weapons-1950-baker.html)

